# Welcome to HVACSite.com!



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome to HVAC Site, a new community dedicated to professional HVAC and Mechanical contractors. I am excited for us to grow this forum into an important resource for the industry. 

This site is free of charge and easy to use. You can register by clicking here: http://www.hvacsite.com/register.php

HVAC Site is apart of The Building Network and a sister site of www.ContractorTalk.com which is for all contractors for all trades. Our goal with HVACSite.com is not to take away from that site but to add a new outlet for people to discuss some of the more sensitive and technical aspects of the HVAC code and industry.

We are open to any suggestions that you have. If you can think of a better way for us to organize this site or things we need to change let us know. We really want to stand out as a unique resource.

Thanks for stopping by, and please tell your friends.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

C'mon Nathan 'fess up.

The HVACers were driving the mods nuts so you had to make a new site just to stop a mutiny:laughing:



I WANT TO BE A MOD!


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm still working on a logo and a few other things before we really go live with this. Usually it doesn't take this long but my designer had a death in his family which delayed things. 

Once we are ready I have some advertising lined up that will hopefully help us get going.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, today is the official launch of HVACSite.com. 
We have several launch partners who are sending out emails to their members telling them about the site. 

Sorry it took so long to get ready but I think it was for the best. I'm excited to get things going!


----------

